# Zachary 908's 40g Emersed tank! (Dirt in a box method)



## zachary908 (Sep 24, 2011)

Here are some specs:

Tank: 40g Breeder with custom Acrylic top
Lighting: 2x96 watt PC lights ( Lights run from the time I wake up till I go to bed, so around 13-14 hours)
Substrate: Miracle Grow Potting Soil ( Normal stuff, not that fancy organic kind.)

And now for some pictures!

FTS









FTS from above









Ludwigia Repens









Ludwigia sp. 'Red'









Hygrophila 'Bold'









Persicaria 'Kawagoneum' flowering









Persicaria 'Kawagoneum'









Hyptis Lorentzianna









Bacopa Lanigera









Ludwigia Cf. Suffruticosa









Diodia Virginiana


















These are my most recent shots of the emersed tank! (Took them last night) Obviously that's not all of the plants in the tank, but it's some of them. I will periodically update this with pictures. If you have any questions please post the up.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

This emergent tank looks very lush and healthy. What is the purplish colored plant in the middle?


----------



## zachary908 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks, Wabisabi.

That plant is Hygrophila Corymbosa 'Kompakt'


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

That looks amazing! My L. Repens grows just like yours emersed. I really like it but it grows like a weed for me!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Preeeeetty. I like 

What's the Hygro with the pinnate leaves in the photo with the Ludwigia sp. 'red'? H. odora? (BTW, I'm pretty sure L. sp. 'red' is a particularly red form of L. palustris... somebody flowered it last summer and it proved to have no petals.)


----------



## nicolai vandhul (May 15, 2009)

Great! Makes me wanna take the water out of my tank


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

asukawashere said:


> Preeeeetty. I like
> 
> What's the Hygro with the pinnate leaves in the photo with the Ludwigia sp. 'red'? H. odora? (BTW, I'm pretty sure L. sp. 'red' is a particularly red form of L. palustris... somebody flowered it last summer and it proved to have no petals.)


I do believe that is H. odora. He must keep the tank with very high humidity since the leaves are not converting to its emersed form.


----------



## zachary908 (Sep 24, 2011)

WeedCali said:


> That looks amazing! My L. Repens grows just like yours emersed. I really like it but it grows like a weed for me!


Yup, definitely a weed!


----------



## zachary908 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, guys! 



wabisabi said:


> I do believe that is H. odora. He must keep the tank with very high humidity since the leaves are not converting to its emersed form.


That is correct Wabisabi. Yeah, the lid is pretty tight, so It's definitely high humidity, I'm thinking about venting it to see if it makes much of a difference with the other plants.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

The plants will look crummy for a little while after you lower the humidity but it should encourage the H. Odora to exhibit emersed growth


----------



## zachary908 (Sep 24, 2011)

Figured I'd post a few pictures.


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice! All the plants look fantastic. How long have you had this tank up?


----------



## zachary908 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks, Amy! Umm, I'm not sure. Maybe 5 months?


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice pictures!

What camera are you shooting with?


----------



## zachary908 (Sep 24, 2011)

myjohnson said:


> Nice pictures!
> 
> What camera are you shooting with?


Thanks for the kind words.

I'm shooting with the canon T2i And kit lens. Nothing super fancy. Photos are all taken with no flash


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks awesome, great plants. I'm still expecting a fish to swim by in the pictures lol


----------



## zachary908 (Sep 24, 2011)

monkeyruler90 said:


> Looks awesome, great plants. I'm still expecting a fish to swim by in the pictures lol


Thanks! This tank was actually torn down recently, but in the future I will be setting it back up with different plants.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

AWWWWW why'd you tear it down??


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice! I like the lushness of it all.


----------

